# carte mère grillée



## fixou (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 
Suite à un orage mon Imac G3 500 est OUT. Diagnostic : carte mère foutue. Mon revendeur me dit que ces pièces n'existent plus et que le coût du remplacement serait de l'ordre de 600 . !! Cela me parait très cher. Qu'en pensez-vous ? en existe t'il d'occasion et son changement est-il aisé ? Merci.


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

vu l'age de ta machine cherche plut&#244;t une machine d'occaz pour 250 euros tu peu avoir un imac similaire


----------



## Dramis (17 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux regarder sur ebay ce qu'il y a.


----------



## utc (17 Juillet 2006)

fixou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Suite à un *orage*



L'occasion me semble aussi la solution idéale !

Que penser des *multiprises parafoudres* ?   (avec y compris les lignes téléphoniques protégées)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> L'occasion me semble aussi la solution id&#233;ale !
> 
> Que penser des *multiprises parafoudres* ?   (avec y compris les lignes t&#233;l&#233;phoniques prot&#233;g&#233;es)



Elles prot&#232;gent bien des surtensions ... Sauf de celles provoqu&#233;es par la foudre directe (chute directement sur l'alimentation &#233;lectrique de la maison, sans qu'il y ait un transfo EDF en &#233;cran). L&#224;, c'est beaucoup plus al&#233;atoire.

Par ailleurs, la partie "t&#233;l&#233;phone" peut causer des perturbations sur les connexions internet (RTC ou ADSL)


----------



## claude72 (18 Juillet 2006)

Très honnêtement, chez les dépanneurs TV/vidéo (j'ai fait ce métier, il y a quelques années), la règle est simple : *tout appareil ayant pris la foudre va direct à la poubelle* (et on ne récupère aucune pièce dessus !!!)

Évidemment, tous les débutants se sont tous crus plus malins que les autres, et malgré les conseils des anciens, ils ont tous essayé de transgresser cette règle, et de réparer l'appareil, en changeant simplement le composant en panne (sous l'oeil goguenard des anciens) à chaque fois, quelques jours plus tard, l'appareil revenait avec une nouvelle panne, puis une autre, puis une autre, etc. : la foudre fait tellement de dégâts dans l'électronique que tout est abimé et tout tombe en panne petit à petit.

Aujourd'hui c'est ta carte-mère mais le risque, c'est que quand tu l'aura changée, ce soit autre chose qui lâche, jusqu'à ce que tu aies tout changé donc le plus raisonnable, c'est la poubelle.

La seule chose qui est vendable (sur eBay par exemple) sans arnaquer l'acheteur avec des pièces abimées, c'est la coque en plastique (pour faire un aquarium) mais n'essaye pas de vendre le reste (disque-dur, lecteur CD, carte analogique, alimentation), car tous ces composants sont probablement abimés par l'orage, et ça ne serait pas honnête (à moins de préciser clairement que le iMac a pris la foudre : c'est alors aux risques et péril de l'acheteur)


----------

